
What Medieval Castles Can Teach You About Web Security - boopsie
http://www.softwarequalityconnection.com/2012/05/what-medieval-castles-can-teach-you-about-web-security/#
======
recursive
Also known as defense in depth.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Defense_in_depth_(computing)>

